# Dsr7000



## seamus132 (Mar 25, 2006)

Is there anyway to make DirecTV calls via the internet instead of phone line?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

seamus132 said:


> Is there anyway to make DirecTV calls via the internet instead of phone line?


For a series 2 DTiVo, I think the short answer is no, but if your box is hacked it doesn't need to make calls, so why do you want it to?


----------



## seamus132 (Mar 25, 2006)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> For a series 2 DTiVo, I think the short answer is no, but if your box is hacked it doesn't need to make calls, so why do you want it to?


My box ain't hacked, yet... I know that its "supposed" to be connected to a phone line, and i have VoIP phone and the two don't mix.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

seamus132 said:


> I really don't know either. I know that its "supposed" to be connected to a phone line, and i have VoIP phone and the two don't mix.


Only reason I can think of to have a phone line connected to a hacked box is to order PPV via your remote, but you can easily order on the web.


----------



## seamus132 (Mar 25, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I believe there is a way. Do a search for PPP.


----------

